# Good citizen Molly



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Last week Molly took her kennel club good citizen bronze award and passed with flying colours! 6 dogs took the test and 3 passed. 

This week we had the opportunity to take the silver award even though we had only been to one silver lesson. We had a bit of a practice during the week for the different exercises but not a great deal. Unfortunately right at the end of the 2 minute stay another dog was removed from the line and when this dog was moved Molly sat up instead of staying down as she should so she failed on this exercise. She passed everything else though so although she failed over all I was really pleased with my tiny girl for showing the big dogs she could do it too!

Only 2 dogs passed the silver award out of 6 and the other dogs taking it had all been going far longer than Molly so it was not an easy test!

Good girl Molly!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is fantastic! Well done Molly for passing bronze and then getting so close to silver, that really is impressive. No wonder you are proud!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That's brilliant - well done


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

congratulations clever girl x


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Good girl Molly

You must be very proud of Molly and rightly so


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've not heard of these awards. Sounds very interesting, how do you go about it.

Well done to Molly for passing her Bronze and it seems like her Silver will not be far off either.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

There are more details of the awards and how you can find a club that does them here:

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/dogtraining/

I am very proud of how far Molly has come. I adopted her at 17 months old at which point she had very little training and had never been off lead. In the early days we struggled with recall as she was fairly bird obsessed - and we also struggled a lot with stays as she felt her place (when not hunting) was by my side and being left was the worst thing ever.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad there's one clever Molly on here!!!


----------

